# Emergency Lighting in stairwell.



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

We are wiring E-lighting in a stairwell. Do they need to be on the same circuit as the stairwell fluorescents ?

This way if the breaker trips for the stairwell, the steps are lit up ???


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are these lights on an required emergency generator or do they have battery backup?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Battery backup -- only -- light commercial building.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Most likely unless 700.12(F)(2)(3) exc. might come into play. Probably unlikely.

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

IMO it does not matter what circuit it is on.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am not certain 700 applies

*



Informational Note: Emergency systems are generally installed
in places of assembly where artificial illumination is
required for safe exiting and for panic control in buildings
subject to occupancy by large numbers of persons, such as
hotels, theaters, sports arenas, health care facilities, and
similar institutions. Emergency systems may also provide
power for such functions as ventilation where essential to
maintain life, fire detection and alarm systems, elevators,
fire pumps, public safety communications systems, industrial
processes where current interruption would produce
serious life safety or health hazards, and similar functions.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

This is my thinking. If the breaker for the stairwell trips out. The E-lights only come on, if wired on the same breaker. Or if the building looses a phase, wiring the e-lights into the same breaker make sense.

I'm just wondering if this is required, or just good practice ???


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

Not a NEC requirement, but our local code here says E-lights must be on same circuit as the lights in the area they serve.


----------



## bluwray (Mar 18, 2014)

It sounds like you are using "unit equipment" 700.12(F).

The branch circuit feeding the unit equipment shall be
the same branch circuit as that serving the normal lighting
in the area and connected ahead of any local​switches.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> We are wiring E-lighting in a stairwell. Do they need to be on the same circuit as the stairwell fluorescents ? This way if the breaker trips for the stairwell, the steps are lit up ???


Same circuit.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Same circuit. I have been involved with a brown out condition where the stairs were pitch black because the e-lights were on another phase.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> We are wiring E-lighting in a stairwell. Do they need to be on the same circuit as the stairwell fluorescents ? This way if the breaker trips for the stairwell, the steps are lit up ???


The building dept will have your answer pertaining to stairwell lighting. Some municipalities will require an alternating circuit between floors.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> We are wiring E-lighting in a stairwell. Do they need to be on the same circuit as the stairwell fluorescents ? This way if the breaker trips for the stairwell, the steps are lit up ???


Also, you may need to provide a min of 1 foot candle measured at the floor level e-lighting.


----------

